

Web Apps To Keep Your Startup Organized - loomostr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2010/01/5-web-apps-to-keep-your-startu.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
gkoberger
The hardest part about using any of these products is getting employees to
switch over- I have found that if you don't use them from the start, employees
will never adapt to them. Any time a startup I worked for decided to use a
product similar to the ones on the list, the only employees who used them were
the ones who started after the change was implemented.

The problem is that employees get used to a certain workflow (such as email),
and it is hard for them to get into a new mindset. If Basecamp or the other
products are used from the beginning, it would be all they know.

Basically, when you introduce a product like Basecamp to an organization,
employees get frustrated it doesn't conform to their current way of doing
things. It needs to be the other way around- users need to conform to the way
Basecamp does it (which is hard once employees already have a workflow).

------
swombat
These are a bit obvious. I'd be worried about any start-up that's not aware of
the first three, and I have actually heard of and used all of them before.

------
milestinsley
I hadn't heard of DimDim, so I just setup a trial account hoping it would be a
viable alternative to GotoMeeting. Short answer: no. Sadly, it seemed very
slow and unresponsive. The extra $40/month for GotoMeeting now seems good
value.

------
patrickmclaren
Had never heard of MindMeister before, was looking for something like it
yesterday. It'll definitely be handy to use.

------
Tawheed
They didn't cover any tools that help you communicate/collaborate on stuff
beyond the logistics (e.g. project management, todos, milestones, etc).

What about discussions about roadmap, pricing strategy, marketing?

------
cglee
I'm surprised a ticket tracking / code repo app isn't mentioned on here. For
that, use either Codebase (costs money) or Redmine (open source).

~~~
epochwolf
That's easy! Get everyone on dropbox and create a projects folder which you
share with everyone in the company. Create a subfolder in projects/ for each
project you have. Inside those folders make "bugs", "source", and "docs"
folders.

It's simple and easy. (And you'll want to shoot yourself after about 3 hours
of using it)

